# Glaucus atlanticus...



## sami

Can they be kept in captivity? 

A good friend of mine is fascinated by them, and really wants a setup with one in, (from what I have read, that'll be about all he can have in it!) 

but I wanted to know if it was possible to keep them in captivity? 

Here's a pic for those who don't know what it is.. It's a blue sea slug. 










7584b


----------



## squirl

Im sure some shops would be able to get you one, it would be a trick thing to feed tho, nice nudibranch tho.
oh yeah dont get stung! :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

I gues if you can have a constant source on whatever it feeds on, nudibranchs are normally really selective, no? Theres those yellow ones that do quite well in capitivity I think, but other than that, nudibranchs tend to die off pretty rapidly from starvation from what I hear?


----------



## coprex

sami said:


> Can they be kept in captivity?
> 
> A good friend of mine is fascinated by them, and really wants a setup with one in, (from what I have read, that'll be about all he can have in it!)
> 
> but I wanted to know if it was possible to keep them in captivity?
> 
> Here's a pic for those who don't know what it is.. It's a blue sea slug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7584b



I'm sure you can't post porn in non-adult sections :bash: but you clearly posted an example of it :bash: so you're going to be whipped all night long for your unobservations of rules :whip:


lol just joking, I don't think these would do well in aquarium because probably rely on a single food source, as other marine slugs.
Just checked, it preys on Portuguese Man o' War,







by-the-wind-sailor _Velella velella_; blue button _Porpita porpita_ and the violet snail, _Janthina janthina_. :whistling2::whistling2:
Unless the last one, I can't imagine how could you keep these to feed your glaucus with :lol2:








Fifteen men on a dead man's chest, Yo ho ho and a bottle of rum


----------



## squirl

there are a few they are easy-ish to keep in captivity but they do have various diets that are usualy not taken into account, people tend to think well its a gastropod so it will graze on macro and microalgaes, however this is pelagic so it doesnt realy come into contact with algaes. instead its prey is the portugese man o'war, and a few other pelagic inverts. they have been known to have cannabalistic tendances aswell. the keeping is fairly easy as they are only 2" or so and they venture from temperate to tropical waters so the aquarium depths arent important and the salinity would vary slightly. if you managed to get hold of some hydrozoans or some violet snails then you could do it easily. id say the cost would be a bit high but it would be worth it if you like em that much.


----------



## sami

he's not really interested in the other ones, he's fallen in love with this little blue one! 

Or there is a similar species that is half the size. He said either of those would be cool. 

I suggested he got a tattoo of it..  I'm tempted. They're so pretty!


----------



## squirl

There are some nice electric blue nudbranch that are eaiser on keeping and dont require unobtainable food. id have a word with your local marine shop, especialy if they are supplied by tmc because i know for a fact that they can get alot of nice ones.


----------

